# Mamiya 645 TL auto exposure setting please help!!!



## chantalegoble (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I've recently purchased a mamiya 645 pro TL, with standard 80mm lens, 120 back, power winder and non metered prism. My question is can I use the automatic exposure setting with my non metered prism? Or will I have to buy a metered one? Also if it is not possible for me to auto exposé my images.. Could you tell me a rough guide for shooting outside on a sunny day exposure wise?

Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2012)

You will need to buy the metered prism.  Your best bet will be to hit eBay or Craig's List for a niced used light meter, but failing that, the Sunny 16 rule works reasonably well.


----------



## compur (May 1, 2012)

For auto exposure you need one of the "AE" finders: the AE Prism Finder FE401 or the AE Finder FK402

User manual for your camera can be fund here:
Mamiya 645 Pro TL instruction manual, user manual, free PDF manual, free manuals camera guide

You can always use a hand-held meter with your camera or the "Sunny 16 Rule"


----------

